# Wattage with LED lighting



## aviator300 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have just started using LED lighting on my planted aquariums and have a question.
When figuring out wattage needed for my aquariums, can I use the same watts per gallon calculations as with fluorescent lighting or is there another watts per gal recommendation.
I will be lighting a 20 and 29 gal. Both of them require just over medium strength lighting.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

LEDs are new to the hobby and there is not a lot of information or experience with them. You will have to give it your best guess and see if it works. Might also want to check out some other people's LED threads to get an idea of where yours fall in on the spectrum. Use the search function at the top right of the website to look for LED lighting options.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

PAR is the only true measure of usable light. The Dallas/Ft.Worth APC club has a PAR meter and has been collecting data on diffrent setups. The most consistent thing it has shown is that Watts are an entirely useless measure of usable light for ANY type of light. They had some pathetic numbers come from Coralife T5s at 6500k, while cheap CFL spiral bulbs had shown great results.

It would be nice if these companies would publish their PAR ratings as a chart over a distance of water depths. Without a PAR meter, you'll either need to do a lot of research for each model you're looking at, or just give it a try and see if it works for you.

Good luck.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

PAR allright... But it is not just about PAR.

You can buy a $14 bulbs that doesn't need any ballasts and screws into a regular socket. It gives a monstrous PAR which only LEDs costing $500+ can give. That bulb is not hot and not big. Also you can get a T5HO setup that will blow away any LED costing 2x more.

My point is: People confuse what they like and want with what the plants need. LED is just fine for growing plants but without tall claims about PAR that sellers pitch to willing listeners. Even the cheapest dimmest LED will grow demanding plants IF the water column is not more than 8". Get at 18" depth and more and all of a sudden the amazing LED is just a sleek housing and not much more. Instead of common sense people buy into sales pitches and sleek looks.


For a 20-29 gallon tank just buy any sleek looking LED fixtures that fit the tank. Don't even look at the amazing differences between sellers/manufacturers - they are all better than the other.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

niko said:


> Even the cheapest dimmest LED will grow demanding plants IF the water column is not more than 8". Get at 18" depth and more and all of a sudden the amazing LED is just a sleek housing and not much more. Instead of common sense people buy into sales pitches and sleek looks.
> .


This is demonstrably not true. You are beating a horse that has long been dead.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

[joke] What!?!. LEDs have like 5 volts supplying their photons, while fluorescents have hundreds of volts. Everyone knows that the photons that leave an LED move much slower than the ones from a fluorescent tube. With their decreased speed, they simply CAN NOT reach the bottom of a standard depth tank.

LED photons simply aren't fast enough, it doesn't matter how may shoot out of the fixture. [/joke]


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmmm. . .slow photons. . .if they exist, Texas would be a good place to look for them.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha good one Tugg!

I think that is the same reason you see someone far away clap before you hear them - your eyes are in FRONT of your ears.


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

I have success growing plants in my 24" deep tank with leds.

Michel.


----------

